# Incubator humidity too high



## CarolynRenee

I started incubating eggs a few days ago & had a blub type themometer & a hydrometer? (the thing that shows relative humidity) in it. I just replaced them both with an electronic one & the temps were correct, but the humidity was showing around 70% with the new one.

What happens to the eggs / chicks if the humidity is too high?


----------



## Dazlin

If the humidity gets too high, you can crack the lid a bit, and don't add anymore water. The chicks may still be ok if it wasn't too long, and depends on where in the cycle they are. Humidity should be increased on the last 2 days.


----------



## Cyngbaeld

I wouldn't worry about it. As long as the temp is ok they'll be fine. Our humidity is frequently higher than that without adding more.


----------



## artificer

What type of incubator do you have? Is it a still air, or do you have a fan?

If its like the hovabator, there are holes on the top. Uncover more holes for less humidity. Some incubators have segmented water trays. Fill all of the segments for max humidity, or only some for less.

Michael


----------



## praieri winds

we just hatched off some chicks this weekend the humidity said 70% but a few still stuck to the shell had to help with warm water and tissue they are doing fine now kept it around 55 to 60% while incubating too much and they might drown


----------



## mommagoose_99

This is where candling your eggs once a week is helpful. You can watch the air cell and make sure it is growing over time as it is supposed to. Also if the humidity is high inside your home, you may not even need to add water at all during incubation. The relative humidity inside my house is currently 25%. That is winter in NY .  Come May the humidity usually is 50% in side my house. You have to learn how your incubator responds to weather changes.
Linda


----------



## Cyngbaeld

Chicks won't drown in the shell. If you've ever compared the air cell on mama hatched to incubator hatched you'd note that the air cell tends to be smaller in the egg under the hen.
The reason people think a chick drowned is because the chick died and liquefied. A viable chick will produce more heat towards the end of incubation and drive off a lot of the moisture in the shell. A dead or dying chick will not produce the extra heat. Keep the temps right and you should be fine.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Odds are good that your hygrometer is off, but they can be calibrated (sometimes) or you can simply allow for the error:

http://exoticpets.about.com/od/herpresources/ss/hygrometer_8.htm



> To calibrate a hygrometer you will need:
> 1/2 cup table salt
> approximately 1/4 cup water
> coffee cup
> hygrometer
> large re-sealable freezer bag
> 1. Place 1/2 cup of salt in the coffee cup, and add the water. Stir for a bit to totally saturate the salt (the salt won't dissolve, it will be more like really wet sand).
> 
> 2. Place the salt/water mix in a re-sealable plastic bag, along with the hygrometer, and seal the bag. Note: make sure none of the salt/water mix comes in direct contact with the hygrometer.
> 
> 3. Let this bag aside at room temperature for 8-12 hours, in a location where the temperature is fairly constant.
> 
> 4. After 8-12 hours, check the reading of the hygrometer. It is best to read it while still in the bag.
> 
> The relative humidity in the sealed bag with the salt/water mix should be 75 percent (mine read about 72 percent).


----------

